# Wide or Regular??



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

depends on the board waist width, not all 'wides' are created equal. 
look at 256-261 mm waist width boards


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Not need for a wide. I have size 11 32s and 10.5 burtons, both work fine on a 254 waist width.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Depends on the foot print(length) of your boot too. I don't think you would need a wide. I have size 11.5 burton boots and my boards waist width is 250 mm.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> Depends on the foot print(length) of your boot too. I don't think you would need a wide. I have size 11.5 burton boots and my boards waist width is 250 mm.


I rode a friends board with a 250 waist in my 11 32s. That's about the limit for me, I'd get minor toe drag on hard carves. Probably be fine in the 10.5 burtons with reduced foot print.


----------



## reasonwon (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok, thanks guys. The board I'm getting is an158cm with a waist width of 253. Will that be ok for me?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Size 11.5 boot I ride both w/r no problem.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

reasonwon said:


> size 11 boot. could maybe ride a 10.5...do i need a Wide board in order to not boot-out?


Hi Reason,

Stoked that you are getting a new board. boot size is not the issue in selecting board width. Foot size is the big one. 

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## debun (Nov 22, 2014)

I have the same question but not following why this would not be a boot issue since the sole and padding would vary from boot brand to brand. I wear a size 12 typically and my foot size is ~29.5cm and trying to figure out if I should get a wide board or not.



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Reason,
> 
> Stoked that you are getting a new board. boot size is not the issue in selecting board width. Foot size is the big one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

debun said:


> I have the same question but not following why this would not be a boot issue since the sole and padding would vary from boot brand to brand. I wear a size 12 typically and my foot size is ~29.5cm and trying to figure out if I should get a wide board or not.


Hi Debun,

29.5 is the important measurement as that is the measurement that can be used for creating leverage over the edges at your stance width and angles. The soft structures (and potentially free space) in different boots will not help with leverage. 

There is no standard width in the industry that determines what is "wide" or not. What Model and size were you considering?

STOKED!


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

debun said:


> I have the same question but not following why this would not be a boot issue since the sole and padding would vary from boot brand to brand. I wear a size 12 typically and my foot size is ~29.5cm and trying to figure out if I should get a wide board or not.



Personally, I find board width to be a combination of boot, weight, and stance. 

How much do you weigh, and how will this board be used? Pow deck, or big mountain? Go wide... I've lost an edge on standard width boards before (mondo 30 boots), so my go to board for that stuff is a 167 wide. 

Playing around the resort? Doesn't matter as much (to me). My "play" boards are all standard width, and they work fine... Partly due to that they are twins and I have my stance centered and duck (+15/-15). If I go for big time euro carves, I'll hit a toe/heel, but generally speaking, I don't have an issue.


----------



## debun (Nov 22, 2014)

Using the Burton board finder I decided on the blunt It's not the number 1 match but 98% for (5'11, 167lbs, size 12 boot, beginner). I went with this since I can probably use it for a few seasons.

Burton's website mentioned about toe drag hence why I think it has more to do with boot than actual foot size. I look at the shoes I have in my closet they are not all the same size even though the fit technically is.

I'm also open to any other brand board. I just went to Burton because lots of folks at work ride them and they have a board finder tool.



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Debun,
> 
> 29.5 is the important measurement as that is the measurement that can be used for creating leverage over the edges at your stance width and angles. The soft structures (and potentially free space) in different boots will not help with leverage.
> 
> ...


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

debun said:


> Using the Burton board finder I decided on the blunt It's not the number 1 match but 98% for (5'11, 167lbs, size 12 boot, beginner). I went with this since I can probably use it for a few seasons.
> 
> Burton's website mentioned about toe drag hence why I think it has more to do with boot than actual foot size. I look at the shoes I have in my closet they are not all the same size even though the fit technically is.
> 
> I'm also open to any other brand board. I just went to Burton because lots of folks at work ride them and they have a board finder tool.


What do you typically ride? Resort groomers, big mountain, park and freestyle, fast hard charging runs...it looks like the Blunt is more freestyle oriented, if that's what you were looking for. It comes in standard or wide - did the site suggest a standard or wide? 

I'd also check out Arbor boards - they have lots of great mid-wide to wide boards. Size 12 might be pushing it for a standard board. Good friend typically rides with size 12 boots and he sticks to mid-wide. Not too wide, not too narrow - gives him leverage to turn, yet reduces the chance of any drag to nil. This works for him, can't say if it will work for you or not.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Debun,

The Blunt is a really fun board. Your 167 lbs is best centered in the weight range of the 159 Wide (145 to 185 - It doesn't get much better than that).

The waist is 25.9 but of course nothing happens at the waist. It is 26.8 cm at the center inserts. Your feet are 29.5 cm. That leaves an overhang of 2.7 at straight angles. 10 to 15 degrees of stance angle will knock off ~ 1.5 cm which will leave you at about .6 cm of overhang for both toe and heel - perfect!

Toe drag will not be a notable issue on this setup regardless of boot specifics at snowboard boot size 12.


----------



## debun (Nov 22, 2014)

I have only gone snowboarding twice and a true beginner not sure what all those are but I was going for the more all mountain. 

The website said regular, the online chat guy said wide so did my resident snowboard expert at work, but he wears a size 8. I figured I need some big foot people to make some recommendations.



radiomuse210 said:


> What do you typically ride? Resort groomers, big mountain, park and freestyle, fast hard charging runs...it looks like the Blunt is more freestyle oriented, if that's what you were looking for. It comes in standard or wide - did the site suggest a standard or wide?
> 
> I'd also check out Arbor boards - they have lots of great mid-wide to wide boards. Size 12 might be pushing it for a standard board. Good friend typically rides with size 12 boots and he sticks to mid-wide. Not too wide, not too narrow - gives him leverage to turn, yet reduces the chance of any drag to nil. This works for him, can't say if it will work for you or not.


----------



## debun (Nov 22, 2014)

145-185lbs is for the wide which only works with L bindings. The regular says M or L binding so I should be good there. I will be to the upper end of the weight limit but what I'm confused about is how much your feet can overhang. For sure my feet will be wider than the board, the boots will make it even worse. I don't know what that limit is. Will this be worse with a EST type binding that is closer to the board?











Wiredsport said:


> Hi Debun,
> 
> The Blunt is a really fun board. Your 167 lbs is best centered in the weight range of the 159 Wide (145 to 185 - It doesn't get much better than that).
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Debun,

I would highly suggest that you use the personalized input you received from Burton chat to go Wide with the Blunt but I just entered your specs into their finder and it also suggests Wide in the Blunt. You will want the Large bindings as you have selected size 12 boots which in Burton means 30 cm. The range for Large Burton bindings begins at 28 cm. 

As for overall overhang you will and should have overhang but with size 12 on this model it will not be problematic at all.

More here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/889-faq-s-equipment-guides-please-read.html#post305251


----------



## debun (Nov 22, 2014)

I just checked the board finder again, you're right it says wide. Thanks for your help.



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Debun,
> 
> I would highly suggest that you use the personalized input you received from Burton chat to go Wide with the Blunt but I just entered your specs into their finder and it also suggests Wide in the Blunt. You will want the Large bindings as you have selected size 12 boots which in Burton means 30 cm. The range for Large Burton bindings begins at 28 cm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Very pleased to do it bro. The Blunt is a very fun and easy going board. You can and will learn a lot on it. Have a great season.

STOKED!


----------

